# 

## KrzysiekSw

Buduję na gliniastym gruncie, dlatego na parterze myślałem przed wylewką dać papierową papę izolacyjną, a na to dopiero folię (i styropian).
Jak bądzie papa, to wystarczy folia 0,2mm, czy mimo wszystko dawać 0,3?

----------


## kortezjan

cześć, ja dałem grubszą.

----------


## KrzysiekSw

> cześć, ja dałem grubszą.


Tak i ja myślę, oszczędność 70 PLN na folii to żadna oszczędność, chociaż wszyscy mi mówią, że jestem przewrażliwiony  :big grin:

----------


## gregor2

ty masz mieszkać w tym domu, więc kto jak nie ty ma być przewrażliwiony. jak tylko cię stać to dawać rzeczy lepsze.
daj grubszą

----------


## Degustibus

Remontuję dom stojący też na podłożu gliniastym. Podłogi były zrywane (grzyb). 
Wpierw zrobiłem "marginesy" z Dysperbitu (szer ok 30 cm) łączące izolację poziomą fundamentów z chudziakiem.
Na to położyłem 2 warstwy folii (chyba była to ta cieńsza) dodatkowo podklejając ją Dysperbitem to wykonanego wcześniej marginesu.
Teraz będzie sucho.
Nie polecam 1 warstwy.
Układając styropian, butami można ją łatwo przetrzeć.

----------


## Degustibus

Remontuję dom stojący też na podłożu gliniastym. Podłogi były zrywane (grzyb). 
Wpierw zrobiłem "marginesy" z Dysperbitu (szer ok 30 cm) łączące izolację poziomą fundamentów z chudziakiem.
Na to położyłem 2 warstwy folii (chyba była to ta cieńsza) dodatkowo podklejając ją Dysperbitem to wykonanego wcześniej marginesu.
Teraz będzie sucho.
Nie polecam 1 warstwy.
Układając styropian, butami można ją łatwo przetrzeć.

----------


## Degustibus

Remontuję dom stojący też na podłożu gliniastym. Podłogi były zrywane (grzyb). 
Wpierw zrobiłem "marginesy" z Dysperbitu (szer ok 30 cm) łączące izolację poziomą fundamentów z chudziakiem.
Na to położyłem 2 warstwy folii (chyba była to ta cieńsza) dodatkowo podklejając ją Dysperbitem to wykonanego wcześniej marginesu.
Teraz będzie sucho.
Nie polecam 1 warstwy.
Układając styropian, butami można ją łatwo przetrzeć.

----------


## KrzysiekSw

> Nie polecam 1 warstwy.
> Układając styropian, butami można ją łatwo przetrzeć.


Tak, masz rację, tylko ja na parterze daję folię na wcześniej położoną papę, więc bądź co bądź będą dwie warstwy izolacji.

----------


## Degustibus

sorry nie doczytałem
Ale ale. nie dawaj na Boga papy na osnowie papierowej !!!!!
Na chłopski rozum papier to celuloza a celuloza to pożywka dla grzyba!!!
U mnie pod posadzkami była papa (zwykła, a i tak ją zjadł grzyb), na tym podsypka z pokruszonego trocinobetonu, styropian,beton.
Wszędzie wigoć. Jak otworzyli posadzkę to RATUJ SIĘ KTO MOŻE   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy: .
Dałbym 2 w. folii i ew. te marginesy które opisałem wcześniej.

----------


## KrzysiekSw

Dzięki

----------


## ckwadrat

Skoro styropian nie podciąga kapilarnie, to po co - pytanie laika - papa pod nim?

----------


## Degustibus

styropianu nie ułożysz szczelnie,
wilgoć z chudziaka będzie przenikać do warstwy wylewki

----------


## KrzysiekSw

> Skoro styropian nie podciąga kapilarnie, to po co - pytanie laika - papa pod nim?


Cóż - nie jestem chemikiem, ale w obiegowej opinii styropian nie lubi wilgoci. Tak sobie myślałem, że papa to będzie dodatkowa izolacja.
 :smile:  Dlatego chętnie słucham opinii innych, zawsze ktoś coś mądrego podpowie.
No właśnie - Degustibus, ponoć folia z kolei kruszeje po kilku latach.
Z kolei papa - jeśli dobrze nasączona, to też weźmie ją grzyb? Bo rozumiem, że twoja papa nie była zagrzybiała, tylko było pod nią mokro?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ckwadrat

Moje pytanie wzięło się stąd, że hydraulik, który mi robił kanalizę,  powiedział, że robił na wielu budowach i na 90% widział tylko folię i styropian. Nie lubię przedobrzać i być mądrzejszym od większości w czymś na czym się nie znam. A jeśli dodatkowo papa może (?) zaszkodzić - ten nieszczęsny grzyb to może właśnie się w niej zalągł - to może jendak jej nie dawać. Sam nie wiem, ale muszę w tydzień podjąć decyzję, dlatego się może głupio pytam, bo wiem, że Janzar zaleca papę.

----------


## ckwadrat

> styropianu nie ułożysz szczelnie,
> wilgoć z chudziaka będzie przenikać do warstwy wylewki


No tak, tylko jak dom jest dość wysoko nad poziomem gruntu i jest na podłożu piaszczystym, to pod nim, a tym samym w chudziaku, nie ma prawa być wilgoci.

----------


## Degustibus

> Napisał Degustibus
> 
> styropianu nie ułożysz szczelnie,
> wilgoć z chudziaka będzie przenikać do warstwy wylewki
> 
> 
> No tak, tylko jak dom jest dość wysoko nad poziomem gruntu i jest na podłożu piaszczystym, to pod nim, a tym samym w chudziaku, nie ma prawa być wilgoci.



Teoretycznie   :Wink2:  

Papa nie jest zła. Użyj tylko tej zwykłej, a nie na osnowie papierowej.
Może jestem przewrażliwiony ale już napatrzyłem się u siebie w domku cudów-wianków pod podłogą.

Jak grunt mokry to WYKONAJ IZOLACJĘ SAM JEŚLI MASZ JAKO TAKIE POJĘCIE W TYM TEMACIE ! Ja "zarywałem" nocki do 3-4 rano ażeby przygotować posadzkarzom izolację przeciwwilgociową i termiczną i instalację co.
A to dlatego że:

-na moją prośbę aby nowo wykonywaną izolację posadzki połączyć w sposób szczelny z izolacją fundamentów robili wiekie   :ohmy:   : "A po co?? da się wywijkę z foli na ściany i będzie dobrze"   :Confused:   (brakuje im wyobrażni że przenikająca wilgoć spowoduje grzyba w ścianie na styku fundament-podłoga-ściana {ściana z wiórobetonu !)
-na stwierdzenie że styropianu będzie 8cm pod podłogówką i 6 w pomieszczeniach powiedzieli że wszędzie wystarczy 4cm.

No więc zająłem się tym sam.
Do nich niech należy superprecyzyjne lanie betonu   :Wink2:

----------


## KrzysiekSw

Degustibus, cwkwadrat!
Dzisiaj mam jeszcze czas na podjęcie decyzji, co z tą izolacją parteru, narazie kupiłem folię 0,3mm i takowa też została położona na górę - nie będę kupował 10-ciu rodzajów folii.
Dzisiaj jeszcze pogmeram w dostępnych pokładach wiedzy.  :Confused:  
Napiszę, jak coś wymyślę.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ckwadrat

Pisz Krzysiek! Ja będę miał ten dylemat za ok. tydzień. Cały czas zastanawiam się jeszcze nad papą. Degustibus ma na pewno rację, że papa to bariera dla wilgoci ale z drugiej strony, skoro folia jednak taką barierą nie jest to i może nie zabezpieczyć odpowiednio styropianu przed papą. I co gorsze: ewentualna wilgoć, czy "zjedzony" przez papę styropian.

----------


## janzar

> Pisz Krzysiek! Ja będę miał ten dylemat za ok. tydzień. Cały czas zastanawiam się jeszcze nad papą. Degustibus ma na pewno rację, że papa to bariera dla wilgoci ale z drugiej strony, skoro folia jednak taką barierą nie jest to i może nie zabezpieczyć odpowiednio styropianu przed papą. I co gorsze: ewentualna wilgoć, czy "zjedzony" przez papę styropian.


_odpowiem jeszcze raz jak powinna byc wykonana wzorowa posadzka -jastrych
na parterze niepodpiwniczonym
-na chudym betonie podkładowa papa termozgrzewalna  przeciw kapilarnemu przenikaniu wilgoci z gruntu,folia nie stanowi izolacji gdyż 0,2 mm położone na betoniu ulegnie natychmiast przekłuciu w setkach tysięcy miejsc (PROSZĘ PRZYPOMNIEĆ SOBIE DLACZEGO POD PIERWSZYM BLOCZKIEM A FUNDAMENTEM ZASTOSOWANO W WASZYCH PRZYPADKACH DOBRĄ I MOCNA IZOLACJE )
--warstwa foli budowlanej jako i wyłacznie dystans między papą i styropianem 
---odpowiedniej grubości styropian FS 20 zalecana grubość od 5-10 cm
----folia budowlana jako dystans  i warstwa poślizgowa między styropianem i zaprawą jastrychową
-----jastrych o minimalnej grubości 50 mm ,przy 100 mm styropianu  70 mm jastrychu
-----przy ścianie taśma dylatacyjna z pianki polipropylenowej o gr 5mm,a przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym 10 mm
------w jastrychu plastyfikator ,który redukuje wodę zarobowa przez co jastrych jest półsuchy lecz plastyczny
-------włókno poliproylenowe
włókna polipropylenowe
do betonów i zapraw_

----------


## ckwadrat

Wiem Janzar, jaka jest zalecana przez Ciebie kolejność, nawet pisałem pare postów wyżej, że zalecasz papę. Mam tylko wątpliwość, że skoro, jak sam piszesz, folia i tak się podziurawi w setkach tysięcy miejsc to automatycznie styropian będzie narażony na bezpośrendie działanie związków chemicznych zawartych w papie, które jak wiadomo prowadzą do degradacji styropianu. Chcę wiedzieć, czy papa w posadzce jest zagrożeniem dla styropianu czy nie. Moim zdaniem nie można też mechanicznie porównywać izolacji przeciwwilgociowej na fundamencie z tą na podłodze, no bo przecież na fundamencie nie ma styropianu.

----------


## KrzysiekSw

No i stanęło na tym, że na dole daję folię 0,3mm, tylko na łączeniach z dużymi zakładami.
Z tą papą to faktycznie chyba był nie najlepszy pomysł.
Rozmawiałem z kilkoma fachowcami - praktykami, których znam i każdy powiedział mi to samo - jesteś za bardzo przewrażliwiony. 
No a co do papy, to Degustibus - miałeś rację, nie powinno się dawać - jestem Ci winien piwko (odbiór u mnie, ewentualnie wypiję za Twoje zdrówko  :Wink2:  )

cwkwadrat - myślę, że zarówno półmilimetrowy kontakt papy ze styropianem nie spowoduje jej "zeżarcia", jak również milimetrowa dziurka na podłodze (jeśli już się gdzieś trafi), nie spowoduje zalania domu, czy wykwitów na ścianie. W końcu nie budujemy basenów. Chyba faktycznie za bardzo przeżywamy  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ckwadrat

Krzysiek - dajesz w końcu papę? Bo z Twojego postu to jasno nie wynika - wolę się upewnić, jaka jest Twoja decyzja po rozmowach z fachowcami   :smile:

----------


## KrzysiekSw

Nie, nie daję papy, ponoć nie jest to dobre rozwiązanie.

----------


## ckwadrat

Ano właśnie! Więc piwko to chyba mi też się należy  :oops:   :Wink2: , bo ja cały czas miałem wątpliwości co do papy.

----------


## KrzysiekS

Dwie warstwy folii. 

Ale przede wszystkim odprowadz wode od domu - a wiec rynny z odprowadzaniem, drenaz, cokolik.

Ja darowalbym sobie pape czy tez lepiki pod podlogą. Przede wszystkim doprowadz do tego, aby teren wokol domu byl suchy, to i wylewka oraz podloga bedą suche.

----------


## KrzysiekSw

Czyli wszyscy sie zgadzamy - folia.
Drenaż tak, ale po uporządkowaniu terenu wokół domu, a przed obsadzeniem roślinności, czyli mam nadzieję - w przyszłym roku.

Ckwadrat - sąsiedzie przez miedzę, z tobą z wypiciem piwa to nie powinno być problemu, podaj miejsce i termin - ja stawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## rafallogi

KrzysiekSw napisał : cwkwadrat - myślę, że zarówno półmilimetrowy kontakt papy ze styropianem nie spowoduje jej "zeżarcia", jak również milimetrowa dziurka na podłodze (jeśli już się gdzieś trafi), nie spowoduje zalania domu, czy wykwitów na ścianie....
Tu nie chodzi o zżeranie papy, ale styropianu  :big grin:   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## KrzysiekS

Jesli nie mozesz wczesniej, to zrob drenaz w przyszlym roku.

Ale nie odkladaj odprowadzania wody z dachu poza obreb budynku do przyszlego roku. Zrob odprowadzania deszczowki z dala od budynku jak najszybciej.

----------


## KrzysiekSw

> KrzysiekSw napisał : cwkwadrat - myślę, że zarówno półmilimetrowy kontakt papy ze styropianem nie spowoduje jej "zeżarcia", jak również milimetrowa dziurka na podłodze (jeśli już się gdzieś trafi), nie spowoduje zalania domu, czy wykwitów na ścianie....
> Tu nie chodzi o zżeranie papy, ale styropianu   
> Pozdrawiam


Nie jej, tylko jego, oczywiście przejęzyczyłem się  :big grin:

----------


## janzar

> KrzysiekSw napisał : cwkwadrat - myślę, że zarówno półmilimetrowy kontakt papy ze styropianem nie spowoduje jej "zeżarcia", jak również milimetrowa dziurka na podłodze (jeśli już się gdzieś trafi), nie spowoduje zalania domu, czy wykwitów na ścianie....
> Tu nie chodzi o zżeranie papy, ale styropianu   
> Pozdrawiam


pisałem juz wczesniej ,że jesli folia budowlana wg was nadaje sie na izolacje przeciw kapilarnemu podsiąkaniu wigoci to dlaczego nie daliście jej na fundament pod pierwszą warstwę cegieł ,bloczkow, maxów itp 

 sceptycy moi drodzy poszukajcie w postach o doświadczeniach innych którym jastrych położony tylko na foli  nie wysycha do wilgotnosci 2-3 %
czyli wymaganej do położenia parkietu.
Mój znajomy parkieciarz ma rozwiazanie  na niewyschnięty jastrych - cienka powłoka żywicy zatrzymującej wilgoć pod powierzchnią górną jastrychu to koszt  ok 30,- netto/ m2

nie oczekuje odpowiedzi na ten post gdyż uważam ,że za czesto o tym była mowa  a lekceważenie tego tematu kosztuje duże pieniadze , ale o tym kto ma racje można przekonac się po ok 3 sezonach na własnym parkiecie 


pozdrawiam janzar

----------


## SZYMEK T.

DAJE 0.2 JUŻ KUPIŁEM POLECONA

----------

mój majster zaproponowal coś takiego:
chudziak
styropian 2 cm 
na to folia wywinięta do góry na wierzch 
folia
styropian 8
wylewka

Folia jest odgrodzona od chudzika 2 cm styro i dzieki temu nie przeciera się 
Co sądzicie o tym ?

----------


## mysweetbabys

WACEK i jak zrobiłeś tą podłogę tak jak pisałeś? i czy wszystko jest dobrze wkońcu mineło już 2 lata więc pewno wiesz czy jest dobrze czy nie

----------


## Herman

I JAK CO SIę SPRAWDZIłO ??
JA PLANUJE FOLIE - STYRO - STYRO OD PODłOG - WY;EWKA

----------


## bst

1) papa na tekturze nie zgnije, od tego jest w bituminie aby nie zgnila, jezeli kogos stac na pape, tym bardziej jak robil izolacje scian na papie, to nie ma przeszkod. W przypadku gdy ktos robil izolacje scian na folii, to raczej jest juz skazany na izolacje za pomoca folii - zgrzewajac pape, nie da sie polaczyc jej z folia.
2) folia, jak sie ja odpowiednio polozy, to na pewno nie bedzie podziurawiona. Ja dalem dwie wersje 0.3, chudziak byl oczyszczony, bez resztek zapraw, piasku, wrecz odkurzony, nie ma prawa sie folia podziurawic.Choc napewno przesadzilem, kto ja mial w reku ten wie, ze nie jest latwo ja zniszczyc. tym bardziej dwie warstwy. Izolacje scian tez robilem na folii, tyle ze grubszej. 
3) zalecenia budowlane mowia, ze jezeli grunt nie jest wyjatkowo mokry, to mozna zrezygnowac z izolacji pod styropianem, bo izoluje on od podciagania kapilarnego wody. Tym bardziej ze pomiedzy styropian a wylewke daje sie jeszcze folie.

----------


## darekw127

Ja dałem jedną warstwę 0,5mm. Czy się sprawdzi - czas pokaże. Dodam, że chudziak od czasu przykrycia dachem był suchy jak pieprz.

----------


## janzar

> 1) papa na tekturze nie zgnije, od tego jest w bituminie aby nie zgnila, jezeli kogos stac na pape, tym bardziej jak robil izolacje scian na papie, to nie ma przeszkod. W przypadku gdy ktos robil izolacje scian na folii, to raczej jest juz skazany na izolacje za pomoca folii - zgrzewajac pape, nie da sie polaczyc jej z folia.
> 2) folia, jak sie ja odpowiednio polozy, to na pewno nie bedzie podziurawiona. Ja dalem dwie wersje 0.3, chudziak byl oczyszczony, bez resztek zapraw, piasku, wrecz odkurzony, nie ma prawa sie folia podziurawic.Choc napewno przesadzilem, kto ja mial w reku ten wie, ze nie jest latwo ja zniszczyc. tym bardziej dwie warstwy. Izolacje scian tez robilem na folii, tyle ze grubszej. 
> 3) zalecenia budowlane mowia, ze jezeli grunt nie jest wyjatkowo mokry, to mozna zrezygnowac z izolacji pod styropianem, bo izoluje on od podciagania kapilarnego wody. Tym bardziej ze pomiedzy styropian a wylewke daje sie jeszcze folie.


W ODPOWIEDZI
DAWNO NIE CZYTAŁEM WIĘKSZYCH BZDUR I NIE WAŻNE CZY SIE POGNIEWASZ 
PRZYJMIJ ZASADĘ NIE MASZ POJĘCIA O TEMACIE TO SIE NIE WYPOWIADAJ BO CIĘ OBSERWUJA ...

----------


## Rezi

w 100% popieram janzara 
i podziwiam jego subtelny dobór słów

----------


## jz

janzar,

Co do papy, to oczywiście jest to lepszy materiał do izolacji niż folia i tu masz rację. Uważam jednak, że 2 x folia 0,3 spokojnie wystarczy, a z tym podziurawieniem folii to chyba jednak lekko przesadziłeś  :wink: 

Jak ktoś ma kasę, niech inwestuje w papę, jeśli nie ma w folię. Proste.

----------


## bogus33

witam!

czytam i czytam i powiem tak: o jakiej kasie piszecie? papa nie podnosi znacząco kosztu wybudowania domu. większość niestety robi tak: tam gdzie nie widać jak najtaniej, tam gdzie widać wyższa półka. a zwykle jest tak że to co widać można orżnąć bo łatwo zmienić/ poprawić, a tego co zakryte nie da się tak tanio i szybko poprawić.
dla kogo budujecie wasze domy, dla znajomych, rodziny by ich trafiło z zazdrości, czy dla siebie?
pozdrawiam

----------


## kolorado

Ja skorzystam z okazji i "wepnę" się do wątku z moim pytaniem.
Mam budynek podpiwniczony i może być problem z wilgocią w piwnicy. Problem ten ma być rozwiązany przez drenaż (i mam nadzieję że będzie). Aktualnie nie mam wykonanego odpływu z drenażu - woda jest wypompowywana ze studzienki.
Póki co takie rozwiązanie sprawdza się, ale jeżeli woda nie jest wypompowywana dłuższy czas, to w piwnicy pojawia się woda. Teoretycznie jeśli będzie odpływ z drenażu, taka sytuacja nie wystąpi. Ja wolałbym się jednak zabezpieczyć.

I tutaj dochodzę w końcu do sedna  :smile: 
Zainteresowałem się produktami Hydrostop i chciałbym pokryć podłogę w piwnicy mieszanką profesjonalną, a połączenia ławy z płytami wypełnić zaprawą wodoszczelną. 

Czy po takim zabezpieczeniu podłogi muszę dodatkowo wykonywać izolację poziomą z papy lub folii, czy mieszanka profesjonalna będzie sama stanowiła wystarczającą izolację przeciwilgociową (bo przecież od tego jest)?

A może w ogóle zrezygnować z Hydrostopu i zaizolować standardowo, wierząc że drenaż spełni swoje zadanie?

Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## bst

> W ODPOWIEDZI
> DAWNO NIE CZYTAŁEM WIĘKSZYCH BZDUR I NIE WAŻNE CZY SIE POGNIEWASZ 
> PRZYJMIJ ZASADĘ NIE MASZ POJĘCIA O TEMACIE TO SIE NIE WYPOWIADAJ BO CIĘ OBSERWUJA ...


Obserwuj, moze sie czegos nauczysz  :smile:

----------


## janzar

> Napisał janzar
> 
> W ODPOWIEDZI
> DAWNO NIE CZYTAŁEM WIĘKSZYCH BZDUR I NIE WAŻNE CZY SIE POGNIEWASZ 
> PRZYJMIJ ZASADĘ NIE MASZ POJĘCIA O TEMACIE TO SIE NIE WYPOWIADAJ BO CIĘ OBSERWUJA ...
> 
> 
> Obserwuj, moze sie czegos nauczysz


nie Kolego   od Ciebie już niczego nie można sie nauczyć

----------


## Duży Boban

> [
> pisałem juz wczesniej ,że jesli folia budowlana wg was nadaje sie na izolacje przeciw kapilarnemu podsiąkaniu wigoci to dlaczego nie daliście jej na fundament pod pierwszą warstwę cegieł ,bloczkow, maxów itp


A to już jest taka mała manipulacja. Na izolację chudziaka nie stosuje sie folii budowlanej tylko folię z HDPE lub PCV, która jest dużo bardziej wytrzymała od budowlanej. Na pewno wiesz jak się różnią te folie choćby w dotyku ale na potrzeby tej dyskusji wolisz się odnosić do budowlanej, choć nikt o niej nie wspomniał. 
PS. Przetłoczone folie PE jak najbardziej się stosuje jako izolację poziomą pod murem...

----------


## Martinezio

Ja u siebie zrobiłem tak:
- zagęszczony grunt,
- czarna folia budowlana,
- chudziak,
- dysprobit,
- papa termozgrzewalna SBS (1 warstwa).
Na to wszystko dojdą jeszcze warstwy:
- folia budowlana (nie wiem, czy dać 1 czy 2 warstwy, bo mam papę wierzchniego krycia z posypką i pewnie 1 warstwa się poprzeciera),
- styro 10 cm,
- folia - 1 warstwa,
- jastrych,
- ceramika.

Teren działki jest zmeliorowany drenażem (dodatkowo dookoła domu chcę zrobić drenaż odprowadzający deszczówkę), bo grunt nie jest zbyt nasiąkliwy - na wiosnę to chodzi się w błocie po kostki, a jak mi kopara wjechała robić wykop pod uziom, to zrobiło się takie ciasto, że gumolakierki z nóg spadały :/

Pewnie niektórzy powiedzą, że rozwiązanie jest paranoidalne, ale ja w tym domu chcę się zestarzeć z rodzinką, ale bez grzybów - grzyby toleruję jedynie w potrawach typu bigos, pizza, zupa  :Lol:

----------

> Buduję na gliniastym gruncie, dlatego na parterze myślałem przed wylewką dać papierową papę izolacyjną, a na to dopiero folię (i styropian).
> Jak bądzie papa, to wystarczy folia 0,2mm, czy mimo wszystko dawać 0,3?


połozyłem wyłacznie pape izolacyjną /na sucho/ i na to styropian 
jest OK


wesołych świąt !

----------


## panfotograf

> połozyłem wyłacznie pape izolacyjną /na sucho/ i na to styropian
> jest OK


Styropian na papę??
*Papa zawiera rozpuszczalniki które rozpuszczają styropian* - gratulacje!

Pierwszą wylewkę smarujemy dysperbitem, potem folia i styropian (choć w nieogrzewanych pomieszczeniach zazwyczaj się go nie kładzie)

----------


## Martinezio

W której papie konkretnie Ty widziałeś rozpuszczalniki?

----------


## martek1981

> połozyłem wyłacznie pape izolacyjną /na sucho/ i na to styropian
> jest OK
> 			
> 		
> 
> Styropian na papę??
> *Papa zawiera rozpuszczalniki które rozpuszczają styropian* - gratulacje!
> 
> Pierwszą wylewkę smarujemy dysperbitem, potem folia i styropian (choć w nieogrzewanych pomieszczeniach zazwyczaj się go nie kładzie)


*panfotograf* się myli - oj bardzo się myli  :Wink2:  
Zachęcam do lektury:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/styropian...yc,t160231.htm
lub do badań empirycznych.

----------


## janzar

> Ja u siebie zrobiłem tak:
> - zagęszczony grunt,
> - czarna folia budowlana,
> - chudziak,
> - dysprobit,
> - papa termozgrzewalna SBS (1 warstwa).
> Na to wszystko dojdą jeszcze warstwy:
> - folia budowlana (nie wiem, czy dać 1 czy 2 warstwy, bo mam papę wierzchniego krycia z posypką i pewnie 1 warstwa się poprzeciera),
> - styro 10 cm,
> ...



witam temat wrócił po kilku miesiącach

brawo brawo brawo powinno być jak powyżej z małą weryfikacją   bez dysperbitu

a oto modelowy przykład

http://www.fundament.icopal.pl/

----------


## Wirecki

> ...- folia budowlana (nie wiem, czy dać 1 czy 2 warstwy, bo mam papę wierzchniego krycia z posypką i pewnie 1 warstwa się poprzeciera)....


 Druga też nie wytrzyma.... Skąd pomysł na papę z posypką?

----------


## Martinezio

Bo szukałem papy SBS i nigdzie nie mieli podkładowej, a mnie terminy goniły.  :Mad: 
Aczkolwiek póki co nie widzę żadnych niedogodności. Nic nie trzeszczy, nie słychać spod wylewki żadnych szurań, itp  :wink:

----------


## panfotograf

Martinezio napisał:


> W której papie konkretnie Ty widziałeś rozpuszczalniki?


a w której nie ma?
Przy tej ilości rur i rurek które mam na podłodze położenie między nimi szczelnej warstwy papy jest niemożliwe. Smaruję wszystko dysperbitem + folia.

A ryzykować czy rozpuszczalniki zawarte w smole rozpuszczą mi za 10 lat styropian i podłogi siądą o kilka (naście) milimetrów w łazience NIE ZAMIERZAM.
Chcecie badać empirycznie - badajcie ale u siebie i nie doradzajcie głupot innym.

----------


## Martinezio

*panfotograf*: hmm... no popatrz, a mi się zawsze wydawało, że papa składa się z welonu otoczonego obustronnie masą bitumiczną modyfikowaną tak, aby była elastyczna... Ilekroć miałem do czynienia z papą, tylekroć nie czułem żadnych zapachów od niej wiążących się z rozpuszczalnikami... Z drugiej strony nie spotkałem się jeszcze z rozpuszczalnikami bezwonnymi  :wink: 

Poza tym zacząłem już użytkować swoją podłogę (zaizolowaną warstwą dysperbitu i papą termozgrzewalną) i grzać podłogówką - ZERO jakichkolwiek zapachów spod podłogi.

Pokaż mi jakąkolwiek listę składników papy z rozpuszczalnikiem.

Nie wszystko, co oparte na smole, musi zawierać rozpuszczalnik, aby było elastyczne.

Pozdrawiam przewrażliwionych  :wink:

----------


## martek1981

W papie asfaltowej nie ma, a poza tym jeżeli nawet posmarujesz dysperbitem na bazie wody to Ci styropianu nie zeżre. Co innego jeżeli będzie to lepik na bazie rozpuszczalnika (smoła), no ale w końcu nie wiem czym smarowałeś. A jak wykonałeś izolację pionową ścian fundamentowych?? Bo pewnie był to dysperbit + styropian??

----------


## panfotograf

Nie chodzi o zapach, ale o *wrażliwość styropianu na rozpuszczanie*. Starsze styropiany miały tendencje do kurczenia i znikania same z siebie.
Być może są jakieś smoły które nie zawierają rozpuszczalników i producent daje gwarancję, tylko czy poniesie koszty naprawy podłogi która waży kilka/kilkanaście ton i leży na styropianie?

----------


## Vafel

Współczesne papy nie są robione ze smoły tylko z asfaltów, a asfalty nie zawierają rozpuszczalników i nie mają wpływu na styropian...

----------


## Jarek.P

> Współczesne papy nie są robione ze smoły tylko z asfaltów, a asfalty nie zawierają rozpuszczalników i nie mają wpływu na styropian...


Poczytaj trochę o tym, co to są asfalty i z czego są robione.

J.

----------


## Vafel

O ile wiem asfalty są robione z ropy (pomijając te naturalne) i zawierają/mogą zawierać:
- asfalteny
- żywice
- oleje
- struktury aromatyczne

... a zresztą... po co strzępić język po próżnicy... na obrazku lepiej będzie widać, że asfalt to nie to samo co smoła...

----------


## Martinezio

Asfalt jest to jedna z nielotnych (a de facto chyba najgęstsza z uzyskiwanych) frakcji destylacji ropy naftowej zmieszana z kryszywem  :wink:  Ropa naftowa to węglowodór złożony, więc i asfalt siłą rzeczy to też węglowodór złożony zmieszany z kamieniem.
W zasadzie rozpuszczalniki też bazują na węglowodorach (np. benzyna ekstrakcyjna), ale są znacznie bardziej lotne od asfaltu.

Zdrówko (też wznoszone związkiem węglowodoropochodnym, tylko bardziej prostym  :Lol:  )!

----------


## Jarek.P

> ... a zresztą... po co strzępić język po próżnicy... na obrazku lepiej będzie widać, że asfalt to nie to samo co smoła...


A czy na tym obrazku widać równiez to, że na styropian taki asfalt nie będzie oddziaływał? Bo o to nam zdaje się chodzi. A moim zdaniem oddziaływał owszem, będzie, właśnie z powodu swego składu.

J.

----------


## Vafel

> Napisał Vafel
> 
> ... a zresztą... po co strzępić język po próżnicy... na obrazku lepiej będzie widać, że asfalt to nie to samo co smoła...
> 
> 
> A czy na tym obrazku widać równiez to, że na styropian taki asfalt nie będzie oddziaływał? Bo o to nam zdaje się chodzi. A moim zdaniem oddziaływał owszem, będzie, właśnie z powodu swego składu.
> 
> J.


Czyli? Możesz jasno napisać który to składnik tego asfaltu będzie rozpuszczał styropian?

----------


## Jarek.P

> Czyli? Możesz jasno napisać który to składnik tego asfaltu będzie rozpuszczał styropian?


Który konkretnie składnik i którego konkretnie "tego" asfaltu - jak bardzo chcesz, to sobie poszukaj sam, ja kojarze w tej chwili tyle, że asfalty jako produkty ropopochodne same z siebie mogą wydzielać jakieś resztkowe frakcje lżejszych węglowodorów - to po pierwsze. Po drugie - te popularne asfalty stosowane w budownictwie na ogół są w jakimśtam momencie ciągu technologicznego rozrabiane ropopochodnymi rozpuszczalnikami.

Faktu, że papa asfaltowa i styropian to nie jest najlepsze zestawienie nie wymyśliłem przeciez sam, to fakt ogólnie znany i m.in. z powodu styropianowych okładzin izolacyjnych stosuje się często wodorozcieńczalne masy bitumiczne, które tych okładzin nie rozpuszczają.

J.

----------


## Vafel

> Napisał Vafel
> 
> 
> Czyli? Możesz jasno napisać który to składnik tego asfaltu będzie rozpuszczał styropian?
> 
> 
> Który konkretnie składnik i którego konkretnie "tego" asfaltu - jak bardzo chcesz, to sobie poszukaj sam, ja kojarze w tej chwili tyle, że asfalty jako produkty ropopochodne same z siebie mogą wydzielać jakieś resztkowe frakcje lżejszych węglowodorów - to po pierwsze. Po drugie - te popularne asfalty stosowane w budownictwie na ogół są w jakimśtam momencie ciągu technologicznego rozrabiane ropopochodnymi rozpuszczalnikami.
> 
> *Faktu, że papa asfaltowa i styropian to nie jest najlepsze zestawienie nie wymyśliłem przeciez sam, to fakt ogólnie znany* i m.in. z powodu styropianowych okładzin izolacyjnych stosuje się często wodorozcieńczalne masy bitumiczne, które tych okładzin nie rozpuszczają.
> ...


Właśnie chodzi o ustalenie tego, czy jest to fakt, czy też jest to nieprawda. Ty twierdzisz, że papy asfaltowe rozpuszczają styropian. Ja spotkałem się ze stwierdzeniem (wg autora też szeroko rozpowszechnionym), że papy smołowe rozpuszczają styropian, ale asfaltowe już nie, bo asfalt to najcięższe frakcje ropy naftowej i nie mają destrukcyjnego wpływu na styropian tak jak "lekkie" rozpuszczalniki. 

Twierdzenia te są sprzeczne, czyli jedno z nich jest fałszywe. Tylko które...?

Za twierdzeniem, które ja propaguje przemawiać może jeszcze fakt, że istnieje taki produkt jak "styropapa". Jest to styropian, do którego przyklejono papę asfaltową (np. P64/1200). Uważasz, że producent sprzedaje taki produkt będąc świadomym, że po niedługim czasie się rozpuści?

----------


## Jarek.P

> Właśnie chodzi o ustalenie tego, czy jest to fakt, czy też jest to nieprawda. Ty twierdzisz, że papy asfaltowe rozpuszczają styropian. Ja spotkałem się ze stwierdzeniem (wg autora też szeroko rozpowszechnionym), że papy smołowe rozpuszczają styropian, ale asfaltowe już nie, bo asfalt to najcięższe frakcje ropy naftowej i nie mają destrukcyjnego wpływu na styropian tak jak "lekkie" rozpuszczalniki. 
> 
> Twierdzenia te są sprzeczne, czyli jedno z nich jest fałszywe. Tylko które...?


No cóż, najprawdopodobniej wszystko zalezy od konkretnego rodzaju asfaltu zastosowanego do produkcji papy. Smoła od asfaltu różni się technologią produkcji (asfalt to rafinacja ropy plus ewentualne wypełniacze, smoła to produkt uboczny zgazowywania drewna, węgla itp.), ale jedno i drugie to jakieśtam węglowodory, wg moich (ubogich - przyznaję) informacji dość zbliżonego rodzaju. Haaalooo??? Jest tu jakiś chemik? 
Papa smołowa to w każdym razie jest chyba historyczna zaszłość, obecnie może być trudna do kupienia (osobiście nie widziałem na składach).

A styropapa? A co za problem, jeśli tylko na etapie produkcji zadbano o odpowiedni dobór składników tejże papy?

J.

----------


## Vafel

> A styropapa? A co za problem, jeśli tylko na etapie produkcji zadbano o odpowiedni dobór składników tejże papy?
> 
> J.


No właśnie o to idzie, że to nie jest jakaś specjalnie dobrana papa, tylko zwyczajna papa asfaltowa.
Żeby nie być gołosłownym: Tech Bud produkuje styropapę czyli styropian oklejony (z jednej lub z obu stron) zwykłą papą asfaltową P64/1200 (bez problemu możesz kupić sobie samą taką papę i ją położyć pod swój styropian na podłodze na gruncie). Nie jest to żaden cud techniki z modyfikatorami, SBS i innymi cudami - zwykła asfaltowa papa na włóknie szklanym. Ona styropianowi nie szkodzi. Nie rozumiem dlaczego inne papy asfaltowe miałyby szkodzić...

----------


## Jarek.P

> [
> 
> No właśnie o to idzie, że to nie jest jakaś specjalnie dobrana papa, tylko zwyczajna papa asfaltowa.


Czyli wychodzi na to, że upierając się przy alergii styropianu na "zwykłą papę" powtarzałem trzeci rodzaj prawdy z typowego podziału  :smile: 
Nic, czuję się przekonany i nie upieram się dalej.

J.

----------


## martek1981

To jak w końcu z tą folią? Wystarczy 0,2mm, czy dawać 0,3?   :big grin:

----------


## Vafel

Nie ma znaczenia czy 0,2 czy 0,3. Ważne, żeby papa była pod spodem  :Biggrin:

----------


## f.5

Mozecie poprzec te wywody jakimis obrazkami z budowy.
Mam gliniastą działkę woda stoi jak diabli , mam drenaz opaskowy ale sucho jest tylko metr od fundamentu wiec byc moze bede mial problemy a w przyszłym roku planuje podłogówkę.

W projekcie domu mam tak:
-podsypka paskowa 15 cm
-folia polietylenowana 0,2 mm
-płyta betonowa 10 cm
---------------------------------------------- ten stan mam w tej chwili
-styropian 5 cm (zostawilem miejsca na 15 cm)
-wylewka cementowa 5 cm (jastrych 5-6-7 cm)
-parkiet lub inne 2,2 cm 
pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

zamiast posluchac *janzar*-a ktory jasno napisal jak powinno byc zaczynacie tworzyc jakies dodatkowe historie. Chore to jest... bardzo chore... coraz mniejsza mam ochote tu zagladac

----------


## channel8

A ja mam takie pytanie. Chodzi o fundament. Przed wylaniem chudziaka mam położyć 20 cm styropianu. A ten styropian ma leżeć na folii ( ta folia znowu na gruncie-piasku). W projekcie napisano, iż ma to być folia hydroizolacyjna. Jaka powinna być grubość tej folii?

----------


## Vafel

Styropian pod chudziakiem? A nie boisz się, że coś Ci go zeżre (jakieś gryzonie mieszkające w piachu pod Twoim domem)? Żeby się przed tym ochronić, to musiałaby być bardzo gruba folia...

----------


## f.5

Domownicy (gryzonie?) z nizszego poziomu czyli -1 tez muszą cos jesc!!!

----------


## channel8

> Styropian pod chudziakiem? A nie boisz się, że coś Ci go zeżre (jakieś gryzonie mieszkające w piachu pod Twoim domem)? Żeby się przed tym ochronić, to musiałaby być bardzo gruba folia...


Nie wiem, więcej styro mają właściciele Legaletu a im chyba nic niie zzera. 
A taki mam po prostu projekt.

----------


## Vafel

> Napisał Vafel
> 
> Styropian pod chudziakiem? A nie boisz się, że coś Ci go zeżre (jakieś gryzonie mieszkające w piachu pod Twoim domem)? Żeby się przed tym ochronić, to musiałaby być bardzo gruba folia...
> 
> 
> Nie wiem, więcej styro mają właściciele Legaletu a im chyba nic niie zzera. 
> A taki mam po prostu projekt.


W takim razie co jest w projekcie na temat grubości tej folii? Pytam z ciekawości - nie ze złośliwości  :Smile:

----------


## channel8

No właśnie i tu problem.... część opisowa "Folia hydrolizolacyjna 1mmm", a inne opisy rysunków rzuty itp "Folia PE gr 0,1 mm). Jak wygooglałam to są to dwie różne folie. No i co teraz mam dać??? Dlatego zapytałam.

----------


## Vafel

0,1 mm to strasznie mało. Zwykła czarna folia budowlana ma chyba 0,2 mm. Nie wiem jakie są ceny grubszych folii (np. 0,5-1 mm), ale jeśli różnica nie jest jakaś kolosalna, to ja bym położył grubszą...

----------


## edde

ja mam 0,3mm atestowaną (tzn.nie chodzi mi o papierki atestowe a o to , że nie jest to chińszczyzna no name o teoretycznej grubości, tylko wyrób producenta, który wystawia papier świadomie się na nim podpisując, i jakoś tak jest że te określane jako atestowane rzeczywiście są w dotyku grubsze), w porównaniu z 0,2 jest wyczuwalna różnica, myślę ze warto dopłacić do 0,3mm

----------


## channel8

A mógłbyś mi podać producenta i nazwę? Byłabym bardzo wdzięczna.

----------


## Jarek.P

A możecie mi tak przy okazji tematu podpowiedzieć czym najlepiej kleić folię?
Po pierwsze folię do folii (PE do PE), po drugie folię do folii fundamentowej (PE do PVC)? Przy założeniach, że dom mam w dość suchym miejscu, na piaszczystym, dobrze przepuszczalnym gruncie?

J. (planujący na izolację dwie warstwy najgrubszej folii budowlanej, jaką się uda znaleźć w rozsądnej cenie, bez papy)

----------


## edde

> A mógłbyś mi podać producenta i nazwę? Byłabym bardzo wdzięczna.


nie pamiętam teraz, ale wejdź choćby na allegro czy sklepu folnetu, powinno być tego trochę do wyboru z zaznaczeniem że atestowane

----------


## Martinezio

> ... ale jedno i drugie to jakieśtam węglowodory, wg moich (ubogich - przyznaję) informacji dość zbliżonego rodzaju. Haaalooo??? Jest tu jakiś chemik?


Jak kogoś interesuje skład chemiczny asfaltu, to trochę informacji jest tu:

http://www.ciop.pl/5834.html

Jest w tym artykule także trochę informacji o oddziaływaniu asfaltu w fazie obróbki na zdrowie człowieka  :wink:  Myślę, że opisane jest dość jasno i czytelnie, pomimo "naukowego bełkotu".

Kompendium porównawcze smoła vs asfalt napisane "dla ludzi" jest tu:
http://www.orlen-asfalt.pl/informacj...hp?category=56

Natomiast wg mnie: rafinerie produkujące wyroby z ropy naftowej nie mogą na rynek wypuszczać produktów, które zawierają w sobie komponenty z innych frakcji, a przynajmniej w ilościach dających się wykryć organoleptycznie. Było by to z ich punktu widzenia nieekonomiczne. Różne frakcje mają różne ceny na rynku i wypuszczanie na rynek asfaltu z zawartością np. mazutu, tudzież innej benzyny, musiało by spowodować znaczny wzrost wartości tego surowca.
Dlatego uważam, że papa asfaltowa jest produktem bezpiecznym w kontakcie ze styropianem i nie zawiera w sobie żadnych rozpuszczalników.

Oddylatowanie natomiast papy od styropianu folią ma na celu zmniejszenie tarcia tych dwóch warstw, co może być powodem przyspieszonej mechanicznej degradacji styropianu.

PS: chemikiem nie jestem,  ale w szkole będąc bardzo tę dziedzinę nauki lubiłem... Choć _prymasem_ nie byłem, to jednak uważam, że byłem w tej dziedzinie dobry  :wink:

----------


## f.5

Witajcie.
Mam pytanie czy tę papę- folię kladziemy pod instalacje elektryczną i wodną czy na nią?
Mam w tej chwili instalatora wod kan i nie wiem czy nie za pozno juz na folie  :sad: 
Ale - jak by byla folia to instalator wiercąc kołki trzymające rurki z wodą i tak by tą folię przedziurawił.
Prosze o odpowiedz i dziekuje.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Ale - jak by byla folia to instalator wiercąc kołki trzymające rurki z wodą i tak by tą folię przedziurawił.
> Prosze o odpowiedz i dziekuje.


Ja u siebie folię będę pod instalacje podsuwał. Żadnego mocowania rurek do podłogi nie przewiduję, bo i po co? Czemu niby to mocowanie miałoby służyć?

J.

----------


## f.5

Mem rurki w systemie rehau sa bardzo elastyczne i musi byc mocowanie tych rurek do podłoza, dlatego pytam......

----------


## Piczman

Dlaczego większość wykonawców daje czarną folię budowlaną jako poziomą izolację przeciwwilgociową skoro niemożliwe jest aby ta folia spełniła swoją rolę?
Dlaczego cała masa domów jest przez to niezabezpieczona przed kapilarnym podciąganiem wilgoci i wszystkim "wstaje" parkiet?

----------


## Jarek.P

> Mem rurki w systemie rehau sa bardzo elastyczne i musi byc mocowanie tych rurek do podłoza, dlatego pytam......


Ale ja też właśnie pytam, po co? Rurki są układane na wylewce, więc pójdzie na nie styropian, na to wylewka, czy to będzie niewystarczające mocowanie?

A może chodzi o to, że rurki nie układają się, tylko sprężynują, "wstają" i uniemożliwiają np. ułożenie styropianu? 

J.

----------


## mariankossy

> Napisał f.5
> 
> Mem rurki w systemie rehau sa bardzo elastyczne i musi byc mocowanie tych rurek do podłoza, dlatego pytam......
> 
> 
> Ale ja też właśnie pytam, po co? Rurki są układane na wylewce, więc pójdzie na nie styropian, na to wylewka, czy to będzie niewystarczające mocowanie?
> 
> A może chodzi o to, że rurki nie układają się, tylko sprężynują, "wstają" i uniemożliwiają np. ułożenie styropianu? 
> 
> J.


  :ohmy:  
A o jakiej wy folii piszecie:

na chudziaku pod styro czy na styro przed wylewką??

----------


## Jarek.P

Na chudziaku, pod styro. 

I odpowiadając na wcześniejsze pytanie: dom w suchym miejscu, na chłonnym piaszczystym podłożu, wylewka sucha jak pieprz.
Folia gruba, położona x2 wydaje mi się tu całkowicie wystarczająca, ładowanie tam armat w formie papy termozgrzewalnej jest zbędnym marnowaniem kasy i możliwości pojawienia się bitumicznego smrodku w domu.

J.

----------


## mariankossy

> Na chudziaku, pod styro. 
> 
> I odpowiadając na wcześniejsze pytanie: dom w suchym miejscu, na chłonnym piaszczystym podłożu, wylewka sucha jak pieprz.
> Folia gruba, położona x2 wydaje mi się tu całkowicie wystarczająca, ładowanie tam armat w formie papy termozgrzewalnej jest zbędnym marnowaniem kasy i możliwości pojawienia się bitumicznego smrodku w domu.
> 
> J.


U mnie warunki podobne i było tak:

na chudziaku pomalowałem 2x Dysperbitem,
 na to folia do basenów/oczek wodnych 0,5- 0,6 mm ( taka niebiesko/zielona do kupienia w hurt.budowl. cały wałek4x25m za 400zł) , zakład 20 cm,
 potem rozłożyłem styro 2x 5cm .
Wode ciepłą i zimną z rur alu/pex puściłem w górnej warstwie styro (wycinając rowki).
Następnie  położyłem przy ścianach gabke dylatacyjna h=15cm, 
folie pod ogrzewanie podłogowe (z nadrukiem kratki) klejone tasma samoprzylepna.

Rury alu/pex mocowane spinkami "krótkimi" (niebieskie , bo reszta to szajs  :Evil:  )

Całośc zalana z miksokreta wylewką grub. 7-9cm.

Na pietrze zamiast folii  do basenów zastosowałem zwykłą budowlaną 0,2 mm  
i styro tylko 5 cm.

----------


## orko

> Dlatego uważam, że papa asfaltowa jest produktem bezpiecznym w kontakcie ze styropianem i nie zawiera w sobie żadnych rozpuszczalników.


 W informacjach które podałeś można doczytać się, że asfalt zawiera rozpuszczalnik organiczny - benzen, na który jest czuły styropian.
I co ty na to?

----------


## f.5

> Napisał f.5
> 
> Mem rurki w systemie rehau sa bardzo elastyczne i musi byc mocowanie tych rurek do podłoza, dlatego pytam......
> 
> 
> Ale ja też właśnie pytam, po co? Rurki są układane na wylewce, więc pójdzie na nie styropian, na to wylewka, czy to będzie niewystarczające mocowanie?
> 
> A może chodzi o to, że rurki nie układają się, tylko sprężynują, "wstają" i uniemożliwiają np. ułożenie styropianu? 
> 
> J.


Oto mocowanie rurek do chudziaka.


nie wiem jak ale tych rurek nie da sie w normalny sposob wyprostowac


Wiec pytanie. Czy na przewody elektryczne i rurki z wodą dac folię??
Widzę ze to nie jest okreslony standard i są osoby ktore to robią a i takie ktore nie mają o tym pojęcia - jak w zyciu.

----------


## Martinezio

Tak w zasadzie, to chyba nie ma znaczenia, czy folia pójdzie pod czy nad... Kwestia wyboru tkwi bardziej w tym, aby się o te rurki potem nie potykać i ich nie uszkodzić, gdy będą pod tą folią ukryte, przez ekipy szwendające się po budowie... Można by zaryzykować ułożenie wokół tych rurek jakichś pasków styropianowych o grubości odpowiadającej rurkom, a same rurki podsypać piaskiem  drobnym.

----------


## panfotograf

Ja zaszalałem i kupiłem folię 0,5.
Okazała się tak gruba że ciężko się ją układa na rurkach biegnących po podłodze.
Trzeba było ją nacinać i dawać zakładki.
Myślę że 0,3 jest optymalna.

----------


## Martinezio

No to fakt - zaszalałeś  :wink:  Może na gorąco trzeba było ją formować? Jakimś żelazkiem rozgrzewać, szybko na podłogę i podmuchać po uformowaniu...  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

> No to fakt - zaszalałeś  Może na gorąco trzeba było ją formować? Jakimś żelazkiem rozgrzewać, szybko na podłogę i podmuchać po uformowaniu...



Eeee, tu aż się prosi termoforming: folia na podłogę, na rury i wszystko inne, boki czymś podociskać, pod folię rurę ssawną od odkurzacza, a od góry dużą nagrzewnicą podmuchać   :Lol:  

J.

----------


## Piczman

Nie śmiejcie się, przecież zadziała   :Wink2:

----------


## Martinezio

Radością napawa nas fakt możliwości zastosowania zabawek typu nagrzewnica 18kW do układania folii na podłogę, nie sam fakt układania folii...  :smile:

----------


## maestrod

Podbijam temat. 

Czy dwie warstwy folii pod wylewka w domu podpiwniczonym (na razie piwnice, jest sucho, zimą w największe mrozy woda w butelce nie zamarza) są wystarczające ?
Myślę o np 2 x 0,3 mm.
Jaka folia jest najlepsza ? Może ktoś coś polecić ?
Folia ma za zadanie głównie ochronę głównie styropianu przed wilgocią, ale tak naprawdę właśnie przez nią robi się wilgoć pod jej całą powierzchnią, ponieważ brak cyrkulacji powietrza. 
Ekipa od wylewek poradziła mi, aby położyć 2 wartwy folii 0,2 mm jedną na chudziak, na to 3 cm styropianu typu PARKING (3 cm wyrównuje się z np. rurami od ogrzewania w otulinie + 3 cm styroduru i na to kolejna warstwa folii. 
Wg mnie jest to błędne - po co druga wartwa folii na styropianie ? 
Lepiej zabezpieczyć dokładnie styropian/styrodur lepszą folią od spodu, albo dając np. 2 warstwy jedna na drugą. Jeśli się mylę proszę o korektę.

----------


## ziewo

Na chudziaku przykleiłem papę termozgrzewalną i połączyłem ją dokładnie z izolacją poziomą wykonaną także z papy. 
Nie wywijałem papy w górę na ściany. 
Chciałem dać na to folię, aby oddzielić papę od styropianu. 
Czy folię mam wywinąć do góry?

----------


## pmgruch

ja jestem na tym samym etapie, w tej chwili mam ułożona na chudziaku papę termozgrzewalną podkładową grubości 3mm, na niej planuje ułożyć folię gr. 0,4-0,5mm w celu odseparowania styropianu od papy, którą bądź co bądź jest materiałem ropopochodnym.

powodzenia życzę


aha, folię oczywiście wywinę na ściany

----------


## piogron

Na jakim etapie układacie papę, przed tynkami?

----------


## mrTracy

A co myślicie o takich foliach, rękawy do pakowania:

http://www.kablonex.pl/produkty/folia-opakowaniowa
http://www.polplast.olsztyn.pl/index.php/produkty

trzymałem taką folię o grubości 0,08 mm w rękach - mocne jak cholera, czuć tę grubość i mogę mieć taką w cenie 0,6zł / m2. Budowlana folia to tylko 0,02 mm i faktycznie strach to położyć na podłogę, że będzie się to poprzerywać i mieć miliony dziurek.

Jest tylko jedno ale, zadzwoniłem do producenta i ten powiedział, że ona ma ograniczoną trwałość czasowo - np. na światło. Z drugiej strony ona będzie pod podłogą, nie chciałbym jednak żeby nastąpiła jakaś biodegradacja....  :smile: 
A może idealnym rozwiązaniem byłoby dać tę grubą na pierwszą warstwę a czarną jako drugą, ta pierwsza ochroni tę czarną przed poprzerywaniem o wystające nierówności chudziaka ?

Może jest na forum jakiś chemik i się wypowie na temat właściwości tych materiałów ?

----------


## cysiokysio

coś ci się rząd wielkości pomylił bo filia budowlana ma 0.2 mm a nie 0,02 mm

----------


## mrTracy

> coś ci się rząd wielkości pomylił bo filia budowlana ma 0.2 mm a nie 0,02 mm


racja, jedno zero za dużo, oczywiście chodziło mi o grubości: 0.2 mm i 0.8 mm

----------


## Xerses

> racja, jedno zero za dużo, oczywiście chodziło mi o grubości: 0.2 mm i 0.8 mm


Za dużo się artykułów o superfachowcach naczytaliście. Najlepiej ułóżcie folie 3 mm + do tego folia w płynie. Na bank nic nie przeleci. :smile: 
A tak poważnie - ludzie budujecie się na mokradłach? Jesli poziom 0 budynku jest wyżej od poziomu gruntu  (bo innych konstrukcji nie widziałem w nowym budownictwie )--> to na logike czy woda leci do góry? Mam nadziej że to odpowiedź na to jaką folie wybrać i czy warto przepłacać..........

----------


## sadm2

Posiadam dom z podpiwniczeniem i osobiście wykonałem izolację na całym chudziaku z papy modyfikowanej SBS 4,2 mm. Całość została połączona z izolacją poziomą pod ścianami tam papa 5,2 mm a pod nią smołą na zimno. Po wykonaniu poziomej izolacji wywinąłem zakłady na ścianę po około 15 cm. Z prostej przyczyny aby w sytuacji gdy puści izolacja pionowa na zewnątrz woda pod ścianą po papie nie dostała mi się nad izolację poziomą piwnicy. Przed ułożeniem styropianu 2 x 4cm podłożyłem pod całość folię 0,2 mm, na to pierwsza warstwa styropianu na niej rury co i cwu, druga warstwa pomiędzy rury. Na to wszystko poszła siatka zbrojeniowa i wylewka z maszyny średnio 6cm. W garażu pod miejscem gdzie stoi samochód zrobiłem wylewkę 2 cm grubszą. Obniżyłem w środku pomieszczenia warstwę styropianu z 8 cm do 6 cm (w odległości 60 cm od ścian).

----------


## allll

> Za dużo się artykułów o superfachowcach naczytaliście. Najlepiej ułóżcie folie 3 mm + do tego folia w płynie. Na bank nic nie przeleci.
> A tak poważnie - ludzie budujecie się na mokradłach? Jesli poziom 0 budynku jest wyżej od poziomu gruntu  (bo innych konstrukcji nie widziałem w nowym budownictwie )--> to na logike czy woda leci do góry? Mam nadziej że to odpowiedź na to jaką folie wybrać i czy warto przepłacać..........


1. wstaw cegłę do naczynia z wodą na dnie (jak nie masz cierpliwości to połóż gąbkę) i obserwuj co się dzieje
2. nalej wody do słoika odwróć do góry dnem i wstaw do chłodniejszego pomieszczenia... obserwuj co pojawi sie na denku
tak zdarza się, że woda czasami do góry leci.
Czytam to forum i za głowę się łapię. Obserwowałem niejedną budowę domorosłych majstrów co to wiedzą lepiej nawet niz kierownik. 
a tu nawet za doradzanie się wzięli  :Smile:  jakaś masakra

----------


## allll

> Posiadam dom z podpiwniczeniem i osobiście wykonałem izolację na całym chudziaku z papy modyfikowanej SBS 4,2 mm. Całość została połączona z izolacją poziomą pod ścianami tam papa 5,2 mm a pod nią smołą na zimno. Po wykonaniu poziomej izolacji wywinąłem zakłady na ścianę po około 15 cm. Z prostej przyczyny aby w sytuacji gdy puści izolacja pionowa na zewnątrz woda pod ścianą po papie nie dostała mi się nad izolację poziomą piwnicy. Przed ułożeniem styropianu 2 x 4cm podłożyłem pod całość folię 0,2 mm, na to pierwsza warstwa styropianu na niej rury co i cwu, druga warstwa pomiędzy rury. Na to wszystko poszła siatka zbrojeniowa i wylewka z maszyny średnio 6cm. W garażu pod miejscem gdzie stoi samochód zrobiłem wylewkę 2 cm grubszą. Obniżyłem w środku pomieszczenia warstwę styropianu z 8 cm do 6 cm (w odległości 60 cm od ścian).


zabrakło tylko warstwy ślizgowej miedzy styropianem i wylewką ale w końcu rozsądny post

----------


## autorus

ja nie dajże żadnej folii, tzn daje ale pod chudziaka. Ale u mnie budynek specyficzny.

----------


## świnka morska

W moim projekcie architekt przewidział nast warstwy:
- 2x papa na lepku
- szlichta 3 cm
- 15 cm styropianu
- 6 cm wylewki zbrojonej siatką 2mm

Wykonawca z kolei radzi mi tak:
- warstwa papy termozgrzewalnej tylko jedna, ale za to minimum 5 mm
- folia (dla odizolowania papy od styropianu)
- 15 cm styro
- wylewka 6 cm z mixokreta, ale bez siatki zbrojeniowej, tylko zamiast tego wióry polipropylenowe

Propozycja wykonawcy brzmi dla mnie rozsądnie. Wykończenie dopiero zaczynam, więc napiszę potem, jak to w końcu wyszło  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

dla zwolenników folii... 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...40#post4579740
wypowiedz janzara plus link.
nic dodac nic ujac... wszystko na ten temat 
Milosnicy klejenia folii, tasm itp rozwiazan...

----------


## teka

> W moim projekcie architekt przewidział nast warstwy:
> - 2x papa na lepku
> - szlichta 3 cm
> - 15 cm styropianu
> - 6 cm wylewki zbrojonej siatką 2mm
> 
> Wykonawca z kolei radzi mi tak:
> - warstwa papy termozgrzewalnej tylko jedna, ale za to minimum 5 mm
> - folia (dla odizolowania papy od styropianu)
> ...


na 15cm styro zawsze siatka i okolo 7-8cm  wyewki przy tej gr,styropianu.poza tym Twoj wykonawca to leń,bo nie chce mu się podsypywac pod siatke i jej rozkladac.W Twoim przypadku zawsze siatka i włókno.siatka usztywni a włókno jest na skurcz jak sama nazwa mowi -przeciwskurczowe.skurcz zminimalizujesz mając suchy przykryty przed deszczem piasek,nie robiąc przeciagów,zaslaniajaąc okna drzwi od strony nasłonecznionej lub stosujac kruszywo,kladac folie malarska na wylewke.jesli bedziesz kladl parkiety Twoj wykonawca musi dodawac kruszywo 2-8mm pod wytrzymalosc na zrywanie drewna.jak na filmie na www.posadzkiplock-teka.pl

----------


## phans

> Za dużo się artykułów o superfachowcach naczytaliście. Najlepiej ułóżcie folie 3 mm + do tego folia w płynie. Na bank nic nie przeleci.
> A tak poważnie - ludzie budujecie się na mokradłach? Jesli poziom 0 budynku jest wyżej od poziomu gruntu  (bo innych konstrukcji nie widziałem w nowym budownictwie )--> to na logike czy woda leci do góry? Mam nadziej że to odpowiedź na to jaką folie wybrać i czy warto przepłacać..........


Popieram, w większości przypadków wystarczy atestowana 2x folia 0.2(0.3). Ja jeszcze dawałem jedną warstwę na styropianie pod wylewkę.

----------


## teka

> Popieram, w większości przypadków wystarczy atestowana 2x folia 0.2(0.3). Ja jeszcze dawałem jedną warstwę na styropianie pod wylewkę.


bo na styropianie zawsze ma być folia,a jakbyś kładł parkiet,żaden mądry posadzkarz "na klatę "nie wziąłby lania wylewki na jakieś 0,2mm

----------


## seba-cz

Panowie / Panie - nie dajmy się zwariować.

Jeśli ktoś napisał w swoim poście, że hydroizolację posadzki wykonuje materiałem (papą) o grubości 3mm lub nawet 4,2mm to ja powątpiewam w skuteczność takiego materiału.

Bo pytam się po co taka duża grubość skoro

Istnieją materiały chociażby produkty FolGam O lub inne, które przy grubości 1mm potrafią zatrzymać słup wody napierający w basenach lub słup wody napierający na wały przeciwpowodziowe.
U nas w domach nie napiera słup wody tylko kapilarnie podciągana jest wilgoć.

To, że folia budowlana nie wytrzymuje wiąże się z faktem pozostawienia ostrych krawędzi, wybrzuszeń itd betonu na posadzce, które nie zostały usunięte przez inwestora lub ekipę (potwierdzeniem tego jest czarna folia budowlana przedstawiona na zdjęciu załączonym przez użytkownika Janzar w linku http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...chmentid=42807 , która została przetarta tylko i wyłącznie w miejscach nierówności, krawędzi o których wspomniałem.)

Wystarczy kupić zwykłą ściernicę, założyć na diaksa (szlifierka kątowa) i oczyścić powierzchnię - mamy w ten sposób załatwione ostre krawędzie betonu i nierówności i inne.

Uważam, jak to ktoś wcześniej zasugerował, że kolejność powinna być następująca:

1. Oczyszczenie powierzchni betonu z ostrych krawędzi, nierówności itp.
2. Pomalowanie dysperbitem / disprobit itp.
3. Użycie dobrej folii (1mm wystarcza w zupełności) chociażby basenowej / FolGam innej
4. Na to styro
5. Folia budowlana
6. Wylewka

Posadzka nie podciągnie żadnej wilgoci.

----------


## mar1982kaz

U mnie poziom wód gruntowych okresowo  jest na poziomie 0,5m, więc bardzo wysoko!!! Na chudziak dałem dwie warstwy foli 0,3 (atestowanej, bo te bez są dwa razy słabsze) dom wyniesiony ponad poziom zero o około 0,5m ----- wszędzie suchutko!!!! Nie przesadzajcie bo to ma służyć jedynie przeciwko KAPILARNEMU podciąganiu wody....żadna siła natą chydroizolację nie działa..... bardziej bym się skupił na tym aby pod chudziakiem dać materiał który nie podciąga wilgoci np  piasek płukany..

----------


## Juster

my mamy styropian z piaskiem.. wyrównującym nierówności miedzy kablami, na to folia znów styropian i cement z siatką.
Folia atestowana 0,3 bo grubszej nigdzie nie ma ;/

----------


## Fo_

Problem przy foliach leży w trudności jej połączenia z innymi izolacjami..

----------


## Juster

z innymi izolacjami tzn??






> Problem przy foliach leży w trudności jej połączenia z innymi izolacjami..

----------


## przemek4net

Witam,
a co warto poza folia (zakladajac, ze nie idziemy w pape) dac pod folie (jakims mazidlem wysmarowac chudziak? Czy nikt nie kombinowal by w jakis sposob uchronic folie przed przebiciami np 
najpierw na chodziaku rozlozyc cienka warstwe styropianu wodoodpornego... na to folia i na to styro zwykle?
Pozdrawiam,
Przemek

----------

